

The five biases pushing women out of STEM - anigbrowl
https://hbr.org/2015/03/the-5-biases-pushing-women-out-of-stem

======
paulhauggis
"A Latina geographer had a different take on social isolation, saying that
white people are “afraid of people of color in a way, like just worried
they’re going to say the wrong thing or do the wrong thing. So they avoid that
entirely.”

Honestly, you can't really use this as an excuse. People get fired ALL THE
TIME for saying the wrong thing, even if it was a complete accident and
outside of the work place.

You can't have a society that is harsh on people they deem "racists" and the
turn around and wonder why it creates a culture of fear and isolation.

